# Son's British Open qualifier, 20th June



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeez, I'm more nervous than he is and I've seen him at any number of comps/qualifiers including for the Brit Open. Next week sees us on the practice ground, and out on the course for most of the week. He wants my short game, which he isn't getting but we will be spending the majority of the practice time with him syphoning my brain. God, I wish I had his long game...

Wednesday I've arranged a match with him and a couple of other Pro's, and managed to blag 6 shots off them - he's never given me shots before. It will be our first game together for over 2 years, where does time go, although I did see him hit a few balls a couple of weeks back - WOW!

I need to relax...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome Hobbit best of luck to him and enjoy the time with him!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

boil water, get sheets, now settle down you're a proud Dad as any of us would be. Now show us that British pride and help your son win for England, I'm playing this morning and I wish I had both your games. Brian best of luck you make us proud just knowing we ahve the son of a friend going for his gualifiying round.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to You and Yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats to You


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

It was a bad day at the office and he didnt qualify.

However, tomorrow out of the blue he´s got a clinic with Graeme McDowell followed by a round of golf and a bbq. I also got an invite but the wife and I are in Portugal house hunting. Only 2 days notice so although I can´t make it I´ve asked him to get loads of photo´s...


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Bummer, maybe next year.


----------

